
Telegram Bot for HN? - jeshwanth
How about telegram bot for HN ? I searched in telegram didn&#x27;t find it.. Is HN provides some API&#x27;s to access Top stories, New etc ?.. I never visit Techcrunch, engadget, reddit sit for updates. All the stories link and Title of the stories I get in telegram only. I click when It&#x27;s get interesting.
======
jeshwanth
Cool, I saw there are API's
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API) ....
Anybody implemented ?

